# Probleme mit Java N-IDE App



## brypa (11. Okt 2021)

Also ich habe Probleme mit der Java N-IDE App, und zwar funktioniert sie mal wieder gar nicht mehr. Einmal hatte es nicht funktioniert und dann habe ich es deinstalliert und dann wieder installiert und dann ging es am Anfang. Jetzt aber nach einer Weile, gehen wieder keine Programme mehr, d.h. sie werden nicht ausgeführt und stattdessen kommt eine Meldung "Compilation failed". Woran könnte es liegen? Ich würde das gerne mal wissen, denn eigentlich gefällt mir diese App. Außerdem: welche App würdet ihr empfehlen, um Java Programme auszuführen?


----------



## kneitzel (11. Okt 2021)

Dann schau doch einfach einmal, was für Fehler kommen! Da wird also irgend ein Fehler im Code sein!

Das habe ich Dir im anderen Thread auch zwei Mal geschrieben ohne Reaktion von Dir! Also bitte schau nach den Meldungen im Detail!

Und falls Du noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen bist: Auf die Meldungen vom "Compiler output" kannst gehen und mit dem Finger scrollen!


----------



## M.L. (12. Okt 2021)

Es geht wohl um diese IDE: Klick bei Google Play       Mobile Geräte haben (idR derzeit noch) weniger Hardware-Resourcen verfügbar als Laptops oder Desktop-Rechner. Vielleicht könnten hier zuviele aktive Prozesse für Ärger aller Art sorgen ?


----------



## kneitzel (12. Okt 2021)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> Es geht wohl um diese IDE: Klick bei Google Play       Mobile Geräte haben (idR derzeit noch) weniger Hardware-Resourcen verfügbar als Laptops oder Desktop-Rechner. Vielleicht könnten hier zuviele aktive Prozesse für Ärger aller Art sorgen ?


Nein, vermutlich nicht. In einem anderen Thread hatten wir sogar ein Screenshot und da war zu erkennen, dass der Compiler 11 Dinge angemeckert hat. Aber da der bereich so klein, dass man nur die letzte Meldung sehen konnte und das war eine Warning, dass Scanner nicht geschlossen wurde.

Aber in dem Thread ist er auch schon nicht auf meine Antworten eingegangen und da war dann eine Web-IDE der "Heilsbringer".

Und Android würde andere Prozesse killen / auslagern, wenn der Speicher benötigt wird. Das ist da nicht anders als bei iOS auch.


----------



## M.L. (12. Okt 2021)

brypa hat gesagt.:


> N-IDE


Teil II:  auf einem älteren Android-Tablet (Version <<< 7) liess sich das Programm installieren und der Code  -mit 
	
	
	
	





```
scan.close();
```
 -fehlerfrei kompilieren und ausführen. Das schliesst nicht aus, das das mehrfache Ausführen langfristig den beschriebenen Ärger machen kann...


----------



## kneitzel (12. Okt 2021)

Also das mit dem close() ist nur eine Warnung und es läuft problemlos auch mit so einer Warnung. Werde da jetzt aber nicht noch extra Bildschirmfotos von machen.

Das Kernproblem war doch in dem anderen Thread (https://www.java-forum.org/thema/programm-mit-eingabe.194019/) gut zu sehen. Da war ein Bild vom TE:



Es ist also deutlich zu erkennen: Es gab 3 Compile Fehler und 8 Warnungen. Und diese muss man sich im Detail ansehen. Wenn man die Compile Fehler behebt, dann würde er es schon starten. Wobei man die Warnungen auch in Ruhe betrachten kann um zu überlegen, was man da verbessern könnte.

Die Warnung mit dem Resource leak wäre bei mir einfach eine Klassenvariable:

```
public Scanner scan = new Scanner(System.in);
```
statt der lokalen Variable. Dann ist die Warnung auch weg und man kann den Scanner auch ggf. anderen Klassen aufrufen.

Wichtig ist aber halt einfach: Wenn man mit dem Finger auf diese Meldung geht, dann kann man den Ausschnitt hoch/runter ziehen und so scrollen. Damit sind die anderen Meldungen dann alle lesbar!


----------



## brypa (12. Okt 2021)

Das sind die Screenshots


----------



## kneitzel (12. Okt 2021)

Scanner ist eine Klasse, daher startet es mit einem Grossen Buchstaben:
`import java.util.Scanner;`

Wenn der Fehler behoben ist, dann dürfte es erst einmal weiter gehen, denn dann wird der import nicht mehr bemängelt und die Klasse Scanner ist dann bekannt.


----------



## brypa (13. Okt 2021)

Die App funktioniert wieder, aber das scheint daran zu liegen, dass ich alle Programme zuerst mal gelöscht habe. Diese Fehlermeldungen oben bezogen sich auf ältere Programme.


----------

